# Mad Scientists in the Autogeek Laboratory!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Mad Scientists in the Autogeek Laboratory!*

Made a new how-to video with PJ on how to make the Dodo Juice Home Brew Wax, here's a few shots from the shoot today...

*Here's Yancy and PJ setting up products...*









*The AG Laboratory*









*Science!*









*Do follow the directions... *









*Don't drink the Liquid Phase!*









*Had a great time with PJ making this new how-to video...*









:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumb:

totally mad

Lab coats spot on. - although I think if I had one Mrs B would button it on me back to front.

:wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What no transformation....:lol: after drinking that... i expected the Mr Hyde transformation....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to see Pj doing some work .....


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*HUGE *thank you to PJ for spending time with us here at Autogeek to make a brand new how-to video today!

PJ is a natural in front of the camera and sometime next week the video we made today will be ready to share on the forum...

*PJ and me after the video shoot...* 









*Here's Yancy getting the after shots of the results... the paint came out so wet and glossy looking after using the Dodo Juice Home Brew Wax...*










*Here's the Transformation Team that removed the swirls and scratches and restored a true show car finish... *









*After Shots...*
And here's a few "after" shots... I won't be able to process all the pictures for a complete write-up till next week but I think these will give you and idea as to the results...



















*Check out the deep, wet shine created by Green with Envy Car Wax....*



























*Green with Envy Car Wax....*










*Special guest visitor... 1969 Camaro Pace Car...*


















_More pictures in a new thread next week..._

Thank you everyone that helped out and thank you Chris for trusting in Autogeek to create a true show car finish on your beautiful ******* Green Camaro...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great thread, can't wait to see the vid!

Colour coded car too - nice touch! 

Russ.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

In Pic 4 you really look like a mad doctor or smth.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*A few more shots...*

Here's a few pictures Scott took while we were filming the last part of the new how-to video. Earlier in the day we shot the how-to portion and then after we buffed out the car Yancy came down, (about 8:30pm), and we filmed applying the wax to the Camaro.

*Here's Yancy micing PJ*









*Here's Yancy micing Mike...*









*Getting ready to shoot machine applying a hard wax...*









*Yancy showing us what he wants us to do to get a shot...*









*PJ giving Adam some directions of his own...* 









*Step 11: Write the name of your new creation on the labels...*









* Here you can see the boom camera as Yancy works his magic...*









*Yancy actually runs two cameras at the same time... talk about "talented" * :thumb:


















*If you look to the left in this picture you'll see the slate that we use to mark each shot and also synchronize the two tapes for editing puposes... *









*Wiping the wax off... this was the ending shot of PJ and I and then Yancy came in and captured beauty shots...*









*Don't remember what was going on here but PJ is a riot...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a couple more shots of the project until I post the write-up on Monday...

This is Chris the owner of the Camaro. Until this project Chris had never machine polished a car before so with a few lessons he's comfortable with the machine and buffing like a Pro!










*PJ working his magic with G-P-S*









*A few beauty shots...*









*You talkin to me pal?*









*Oh yeah...*









*Whoops... must have missed a spot of Cucumber Explosion!*









:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work guys those shots look fantastic!


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Nice work! 

I wanna own one of those cars myself so bad


----------

